# hello



## Noor Zahra (Jul 6, 2019)

I am new here in this community, I am a digital marketer and running my online digital marketing business.

Mum of 2 young children.

Life is not hard ,its so amazing and beautiful, but in some situations we feel like its the End of the world.

Most important topic of our society is marriage and relationships in my opinion, as may are struggling to save their relationships and marriages. some times women can go bit further for some reasons to create the situations bit worse and some times men.

Both at the same time thinks that he or she is right.

I also suffer many hard times in my life but coped on many occasions.

In my opinions we can save our marriage according to my experience, and this method helped me a lot in my journey and I believe it can help everyone .

The reason to join here is, after using this method in many peoples life , I got so many good reviews and I thought why not share this to a proper forum where hundreds and thousands of people can take advantage from this proven method.

I hope you will share your feedback


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm a site administrator and moderator.

I'm not sure what you are trying to do here. Your poll is basically asking people if they are willing to follow some method you think you have developed to save marriages. But you don't tell us anything about your method and without that information how can anyone know if they are interested or not.

You also don't provide us with your background and why you think you are qualified.

Are you selling something? Perhaps you are trying to get people to pay for your help? You need to be 100% clear here on what your goals are.

If you are only here to share and help people, than please do so by posting in response on threads.


----------

